# International Competition"FRANCESCO SICILIANI" PRIZE - 3rd edition 2016



## PerugiaMusicaClassica

After the success of the first two editions in 2012 and 2014, when over 200 scores were received from all over the world, the organizers announce for 2016 the Third *International Competition for a composition of sacred music "Francesco Siciliani" Prize*, promoted jointly by the Fondazione Perugia Musica Classica Onlus, the Sagra Musicale Umbra Festival and the Pontifical Council for Culture, chaired by Cardinal Gianfranco Ravasi.

The Competition has as its object a composition on a set text for unaccompanied choir, or for choir with organ accompaniment, for a duration between five (5) and fifteen (15) minutes. The candidate must set in its entirety the text of the Kyrie. The Competition is open to candidates of any nationality, without any age limit. The deadline for receiving scores is fixed for *June 1st 2016*.

The *international Jury, chaired by Helmuth Rilling, is made up by the composer Arvo Pärt*; Gary Graden, Music Director of Stockholm Cathedral and the St Jacob's Chamber Choir; *Piero Caraba, Director of the Conservatorio "Francesco Morlacchi" in Perugia and Artistic Director of the Fondazione "Guido d'Arezzo"; Alberto Batisti, Artistic Director of the Fondazione Perugia Musica Classica Onlus - Sagra Musicale Umbra*. Artistic secretary is the composer and music critic Marcello Filotei. The final concert will take place on *17th September 2016 in Assisi in the Upper Basilica of San Francesco as part of the 71st Sagra Musicale Umbra*.

The St Jacob's Chamber Choir of Stockholm, conducted by Gary Graden, will perform the three works admitted to the Finals, after which the Jury will announce the First Prize. The composer of the winning work will be awarded a Prize of Euro five thousand (5.000). It is envisaged to award two further Prizes of a symbolic nature, one assigned by the public present at the concert, the other by the music critics. Cardinal Gianfranco Ravasi, promoter and supporter of the Competition, will be present at the final concert to award the Prize to the Competition winner.

Competition regulations (PDF)

For further information:
Fondazione Perugia Musica Classica Onlus
Piazza del Circo, 6 - 06121 Perugia (Italy)
Tel. +39. 075. 572 22 71
[email protected]
www.perugiamusicaclassica.com
Facebook Page


----------



## PerugiaMusicaClassica

In order to make it easier for applicants to take part in the International Competition for a composition of sacred music "Francesco Siciliani" Prize, we have devised a platform that allows you to upload all the necessary material directly onto our Foundation's website at the following link ► http://submit.perugiamusicaclassica.com/

By registering and following the instructions, no further dispatch will be necessary. We wish every success to all those who take up the challenge of composing a Kyrie for choir and organ (ad libitum) in this Extraordinary Jubilee of Mercy designated by His Holiness Pope Francis.

Competition Regulations (PDF) ► http://bit.ly/BandoPremioSiciliani2016

For further information:
Fondazione Perugia Musica Classica Onlus
Piazza del Circo, 6 - 06121 Perugia (Italy)
Tel. +39. 075. 572 22 71
[email protected]
http://bit.ly/premioSiciliani2016
FACEBOOK PAGE ► https://www.facebook.com/PremioFrancescoSiciliani?fref=ts


----------



## PerugiaMusicaClassica

We are pleased to announce that the new website of the Fondazione Perugia Musica Classica is now online, featuring a completely new design, more accessible and adaptable for navigational purposes.

We inform you that the digital upload platform (for scores and other documents) is back online for the 3rd edition of the International Competition for a sacred music Composition - Premio «Francesco Siciliani», but that the link has been modified in line with the characteristics of the new site, and is now the following:
► http://www.perugiamusicaclassica.com/premiosicilianisubmit/
For further information about the Competition, please visit http://www.perugiamusicaclassica.com/premio-siciliani/siciliani-prize-english-version/

The login information (username, e-mail and password) continues to be valid for those applicants who have already registered but have not yet uploaded their scores or documents.

Those applicants who have already uploaded scores and documents are not required to repeat the operation.

With greetings and thanks for your attention.


----------

